# NREMT Re-take :/



## Quel23 (Jan 9, 2012)

So I failed my first try on the test, and it states I can retake after 15 days. Its been more than 15 days and Im not sure where to reapply I tried looking at nremt.org and pearsonvue.com .. anyone know where I go to re-apply??

thanks!


----------



## Aqualung09 (Jan 13, 2012)

You will have to re-apply at NREMT.org. This means that you will have to pay the $70 again as well. After the application goes trough you will be able to schedule with Pearson Vue again. 
Let me suggest going to EMTB.com and selecting the blue box called Online Chapter Prestest and go trough each and every chapter. Also know everything there is to know about angina pectoralis, CHF, and embolisms. I passed the NREMT two weeks ago doing just that.
Also, if you don't get an email reply on your pass/fail status, you can go to NREMT.com and see if you have a reg. number. 
If you (hopefully) pass, immediately begin your state registration process. In TX it takes almost two months it says.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Jan 25, 2012)

Aqualung09 said:


> You will have to re-apply at NREMT.org. This means that you will have to pay the $70 again as well. After the application goes trough you will be able to schedule with Pearson Vue again.
> Let me suggest going to EMTB.com and selecting the blue box called Online Chapter Prestest and go trough each and every chapter. Also know everything there is to know about angina pectoralis, CHF, and embolisms. I passed the NREMT two weeks ago doing just that.
> Also, if you don't get an email reply on your pass/fail status, you can go to NREMT.com and see if you have a reg. number.
> If you (hopefully) pass, immediately begin your state registration process. In TX it takes almost two months it says.



I did every single chapter pre test on that site, i had it down. but i failed.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 29, 2012)

Aqualung09 said:


> You will have to re-apply at NREMT.org. This means that you will have to pay the $70 again as well.  it takes almost two months it says.



If you fail it and do it after 15 days you dont have to pay but if you wait you do is that correct of what I got for this. I have a friend that failed and is trying to figure it out.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 29, 2012)

For the cbt you have to re apply through the NREMT website and pay again. Once authorised you can schedule a test through Pearson or whoever does it.


----------



## Quel23 (Feb 13, 2012)

*nremt retake*

So I retook my test and passed the 2nd time!!! And to be honest I did use that emtb.com site, and took the tests which were good to refresh my memory, but I did not study as much as i did the first time I took it. Maybe my brain needed the break! :0) But thank you all for the advice and comments!


----------



## KyleG (Feb 13, 2012)

Quel23 said:


> So I retook my test and passed the 2nd time!!! And to be honest I did use that emtb.com site, and took the tests which were good to refresh my memory, but I did not study as much as i did the first time I took it. Maybe my brain needed the break! :0) But thank you all for the advice and comments!



congrats


----------



## Aqualung09 (Feb 14, 2012)

Quel23 said:


> So I retook my test and passed the 2nd time!!! And to be honest I did use that emtb.com site, and took the tests which were good to refresh my memory, but I did not study as much as i did the first time I took it. Maybe my brain needed the break! :0) But thank you all for the advice and comments!



Great job. Now get to work on your state license.


----------

